# Dimitris E



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Greek geared bulker outbound from Glasgow.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Outward Bound....*

Hello again Fairfield from Montreal.
I'm curious what the tall 'spire' is in the background of your latest pic. of the 'Greek outward bound'.
Not too much marine traffic out of Glasgow these days, I guess.
I recall the fabulous 'fifties' when there was lots of movement out of Princess and Queen's Docks etc. Left the Anchor Line berth myself more than a few times outward bound for Bombay & Karachi.
Wonderful memories!
Thanks for your super contributions so far on the site...
Cheers,
Ian
(Admin).


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Ian

The spire is actually a tall electricity pylon-quite continental.I/ve not seen one so tall in this country.
There/s not much activity on the Upper reaches of the Clyde to Glasgow now.Mostly coasters.The main activity is at the old Princes Pier at Greenock now a container terminal and further down the coast at Hunterston near Largs which is the main coal import point and is exceptionally busy with large bulkers averaging 80-150000tons.

Glad you like the pics.will dig around for more.
Paul


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

*Dimitris E*



Fairfield said:


> Greek geared bulker outbound from Glasgow.


Hi Ian
very good view of this b/carrier.
She was one of nine sister built in Norway at the beginning of 1970.
she was build as BELBLUE and now result broken up .
hello
GP


----------

